# jls output



## robertclemens (Nov 19, 2008)

This has been discussed before but I've read many places it's assumed to be fixed.

Source:

```
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-September/131648.html
```

Quote:

```
> i'm  running FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE. i have recently set up some jails and 
> everything seems to be running fine.
> 
> however when i use:
> 
> /etc/rc.d/jail stop
> 
> and then type:
> 
> jls
> 
> i still see jails as running, with JID's assigned. I can no longer log 
> into these jails, so it appears they have been halted, but when i start 
> again, the new jail processes get new JID's, and when i stop, they remain. 
> this is obviously not a huge problem, but it means that i can not reliably 
> use jls to see which jails are running.
> 
> i have seen this discussed earlier:
> 
> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-April/118133.html
> 
> later in that discussion chad mentions mounted file systems as calling 
> problems. i'm not mounting any file systems in my jails, should i just 
> wait til i upgrade to 7.0 or is there some way i can fix this?

It's a leak in the stats; it's believed to be fixed in 7.0 if you use
the new PTY code.

Kris
```

I am Running:

```
7.1-BETA2 FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 #0: Sun Oct 12 20:59:28 UTC 2008 AMD64
```

My JLS Output:

```
[root@abyss /home/jails]# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     9  66.xxx.xx9.236  host1.com               /home/jails/host1
     8  66.xxx.xx9.230  host2.com               /home/jails/host2
     1  66.xxx.xx9.230  host2.com               /home/jails/host2
[root@abyss /home/jails]#
```

Using the output above. My host1.com is running normally and does not show a duplicate. Host2.com however is running correctly on JID 8 but JID 1 is essentially a "ghost". I can actually jexec 1 into it and ONLY get the shell process running but it has no connection to the processes that should be running for the jail that ARE running in JID 8. Hope that is clear.

Nothing is broken except the jls output. The file systems are UFS+SU. Jails are admin'd with ezjail. Ezjail-admin list shows correct listing.

This is a pretty low concern as it doesn't break usability but I use jls out of habit and was curious as to the status of it's output problem.

There are plenty of suggestions to not deal with this but that is not the response I'm looking for. Ezjail-admin list works and I could use that and even point an alias to it. No workaround suggestions please.


----------

